# getting back deleted history 10.4.11



## perrylic (Dec 10, 2004)

someone deleted history but there are links I want to get back. How can I?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't. Once it's gone, it's done.


----------



## perrylic (Dec 10, 2004)

on pc there are temporary files that could contain such info... no such files on macs? No way to retrace a website that had been previously visited?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unlike Windows, Safari ties the history and temporary pages together so that when you remove the history, the temp files go to, so as to not waste hard drive space. This is the very reason there are web bookmarks, because even if you don't delete the history and temp files, the browser does by it self after a few weeks.


----------



## perrylic (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks... I don't suppose any utilities are available that could look on disk drive surface? just a long shot...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There are things, like Disk Warrior, but I don't know if it'll get any cache files. And it really only works if you haven't used the computer since the data was erased. The more you use the computer, the less likely you'll find anything.


----------



## perrylic (Dec 10, 2004)

one last angle on this.... If someone visited a website that had riske photos. When history is deleted - would all those photos be cleaned off the mac as well? Or is there a way to pull them up again through some special holding directory?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That all goes with the history. It's gone when the history is gone.


----------

